# Crafting for Men?



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

My *wife* just told me that model railroading was "*basically crafting for men*"

What are your thoughts? :thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Not to bash another female, but WOW she is way off. As a female, I have crafted and trust me model railroading is a skill, an art, a technical and architectural achievement. Crafting? Sheesh, she just doesn't get it!


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

That was the exact argument i made to my wife! She loves to poke fun at my hobbies.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

So I had to look it up: Craft - noun 
1. work that requires special skill or artistry, especially a handicraft. 

With all the skills required (carpentry, electrical, painting, etc) I'd say model railroading fits that description.

But calling it "crafting", somehow feels like calling "action figures" "dolls for boys".


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*boys dolls*

What`s wrong with that statement.If it was a girl "action figure" you wouldn`t call it that. There`s boys dolls and there is girl`s dolls. Who cares.What is the difference in a skilled railroader,model or otherwise and a railroader[model or otherwise] who is profiecent in what he does??????They use crafts for union workers jobs discription and a lot of other jobs.

Let`s don`t be bashing women. I happen to like them. None of us wouldn`t be here if not for a woman.

Who cooks your food,washing your clothes,makes your bed,cleans your house and is there when you need a hug??????

They can call me anything thay want to as long as they don`t forget to call me when it`s time to eat..I`m going back to watching it snow..

Have a good evening,sanepilot


----------



## soccercoach (Apr 26, 2012)

Yea, from the girls to brother, Your GI Joe is a Barbie for boys! As for Crafts, senior citizens making flower arangments. quilts, sewing things saying Home is where the heart is, or something. Unless, one of you train guys has flowers on the setup!


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

My thought is; while I am enjoying an nice cold adult beverage, working on my layout, in my own little world. you can call me what ever you like, because frankly I don't care.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

matt785115 said:


> My thought is; while I am enjoying an nice cold adult beverage, working on my layout, in my own little world. you can call me what ever you like, because frankly I don't care.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fictitiousdave (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry I cant think of to many other crafts that involve electronic wiring and circuitry, I think craft is part of this great hobby but thats all, it goes much further than just being a craft.

Dave
Downunder.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

matt785115 said:


> My thought is; while I am enjoying an nice cold adult beverage, working on my layout, in my own little world. you can call me what ever you like, because frankly I don't care.


Being from Atlanta, shouldn't it be "Frankly, me dear, I don't give a damn!"
Just checkin'.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Model railroading does provide challenges and with it the opportunity to learn other skill sets (that might not be useful beyond this hobby....but we have learned them). My wife's view is "isn't that cute".

Take your wife to dinner and then enjoy you hobby.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*crafts*

Hey,Dave..Just think about this.. In 1980 I bought my first computer and it wasn`t nothing. We wrote our own programs.Now computers are like telephones.,telegraphs,tell a woman[whoops,scratch that last one],airplanes,just about anything you can name.The crafts that did all this were done with men and women who were professionals in their right.Look how far model railroading has advanced in 60 or 70 years. How the models look so realistic today. The layouts are really amazing how so much work can go into one that looks like the real thing.

Just a round track and a tin can for a car and engine with a few tin buildings to run around the track.This forum has some very knowledgeable train experts on it and they are what I consider professional.Any question on model railroading or full scale railroading can be found here or be directed to the answer.Call it what you will,it is great fun for quite a number of nice people.

I only wish the whole world could get along like this forum[people helping people].

Have fun whatever you do,Everett:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I would say to your wife (if this was me instead of you) next time a train goes on the fritz and just hand it to her and say here you go enjoy crafting and getting the train back to working state....she will change her tune really quick and relize that in a way this hobby is really an art form in its own right....hey how many crafts have micro processors in them??? at least two trains I have do hehe....but most importantly just tell her that you love her and just enjoy life and don't fret about what she calls it...im sure she has some hobby she likes that you really don't care for or what ever thats "crafty" to you but important to her...you both only live once....ENJOY LIFE TOGETHER.....


ok ive said my bit, pardon me as I go run my trains a bit


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

matt785115 said:


> My thought is; while I am enjoying an nice cold adult beverage, working on my layout, in my own little world. you can call me what ever you like, because frankly I don't care.


Great point. I understand that place. Athletes call it "*The Zone*"


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

craft [krɑːft] n -- skill in deception and trickery

That sounds more like a female occupation.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Just broke the 8-8 tie with an agree... 

I do crafts for men... and my wife does crafts for women. 

Greg


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

raleet, yeah maybe, I would have thrown in some other choice words but was trying to keep it family friendly. Also, my wife is not allowed in my train/garage room. maybe I am still a 10 yr old, with my model railroad and my big boy toys, but "No Girls Allowed", lol


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

matt785115 said:


> raleet, yeah maybe, I would have thrown in some other choice words but was trying to keep it family friendly. Also, my wife is not allowed in my train/garage room. maybe I am still a 10 yr old, with my model railroad and my big boy toys, but "No Girls Allowed", lol


Hmmmmmm.....I take the exact opposite approach with my wife. She is often "invited" to visit my train room in my garage to offer her opinion on a scenery detail, etc., etc.
This ploy keeps her "involved" and, therefore, more readily agreeable when I mention I'm heading out to buy some more train goodies. She now feels like she's had a "say" in the layout design. It's been amazing how much easier it has become for me to spend as much time with the trains as I want.
Many, many, many, many years of marriage sometimes teaches you a thing or two. :laugh: 
Bob


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

well with as much time as I am away from home for work, she is just happy that I am home and inside the house. she does like to go with me to museums and she is going to a train show with me in march, but she really has no interest in the layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll chime in ...

If someone looked at my train rehabs and said, "That's nice craftsmanship", I'd be flattered.

I have no problem with calling model rr tinkering a "craft".

My two cents, anyway!

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I really personially could care less what its called...heck if people tell me that I have nice craftsman skills and do a great job on what im doing id be thrilled and happy


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*crafts*

Right on,Raleets..I whole heartly agree with you.My wife is included in everything I do. She has her hobbies and I have mine.In 62 years of marriage I have given her most everything[what we could afford] she has wanted and she has done likewise with me. 

*******************
We are a team
******************

GO TEAM..--I can honestly say--What a life,sanepilot


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

sanepilot said:


> In 62 years of marriage ...




:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think this might be turning into a different discussion? maybe we need to start a new thread or poll? but my wife and i have been married for 6 yrs, we are best friends more than we are husband and wife. we do alot together, but we also need to have our own things too.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

matt785115 said:


> I think this might be turning into a different discussion? maybe we need to start a new thread or poll? but my wife and i have been married for 6 yrs, we are best friends more than we are husband and wife. we do alot together, but we also need to have our own things too.


Yep, we started out as best friends and still are best friends 36 years of married life later. :laugh:
And I totally agree with "doing your own thing"........there's lots of that around here too!
I also agree with others.....don't care what they call it 'cause it's for my own entertainment and amusement and I'm having a blast. Call it a hobby, a craft, or perhaps therapy?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

as far as im concerned I enjoy what I do with my hobby and the other in my life has there hobbies and they enjoy those and I do what I can to let them part take in mine so that way if I want to get an odd ball engine or car its a lot simpler for me to do so


----------



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

Model Railroading is a CRAFT - the fine art of constructing even. As a female I am proud to consider amongst the ranks of those who 'craft' model railroads. It's all in how you use the word I think


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

_"Definition of CRAFT
: to make or produce with care, skill, or ingenuity"_ MRR fits right in .

why would it be gender specific? or is there any other meaning of this word that i'm not aware of?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Bree said:


> Model Railroading is a CRAFT - the fine art of constructing even. As a female I am proud to consider amongst the ranks of those who 'craft' model railroads. It's all in how you use the word I think


amen to that, its in all how one sees and uses the word "craft" and the definition they use as well...


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> amen to that, its in all how one sees and uses the word "craft" and the definition they use as well...




crafts·man (krftsmn) KEY 

NOUN:

A man who practices a craft with great skill.




Now what is wrong with that ?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*craft* A boat, ship, or aircraft.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

sanepilot said:


> My wife is included in everything I do...In 62 years of marriage I have given her most everything she has wanted and she has done likewise with me.
> 
> We are a team


That is something to aspire to.... :appl:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Honing your skills to become a craftsman is a worthy aspiration. And I know that I'm a Craftsman because my hand tools say so.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I concur there are a lot of crafty people around here!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't know if it comes under the heading of crafting but I thoroughly enjoyed building race cars and race motors. Something about taking a pile of steel and using your head and hands turning it into something that goes VROOM,VROOM and goes fast! 
I truly miss it but I'm done, guys left for Speedweeks a couple of days ago. I should be in the RV with them consuming vast amounts of adult beveages but here I am.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

KRAFT; it's the cheesiest


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Late to the thread, as usual lately :laugh: I must say there is a definite "craft" aspect to it. We "craft" our layouts to reflect certain things or time periods. We "craft" scenery to express that idea. When working in a particular trade, we're practicing our "craft" whether we are electricians, accountants, nurses, or whatever else you choose. A true "craftsman" can take a block of wood and make something from it, as we do in constructing our spaces we run our trains on. So in many ways it is a craft, but also much more.

Carl


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

heck a craftsman can take something simple like a simple train station and turn it into something that conveys a busy train station at high noon with 15 platforms filled with trains ready to pull out or arriving at any given time...or other things like that!


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

hell, I am certain I like the building of said model railroad more than the operation of it. I like to build things, and between model railroading and the Faller Car System it is perfect.


----------

